# How do you measure cart shaft length?



## izmepeggy (Sep 9, 2011)

I am new to Minis and am teaching mine to drive. The problem is I can't find any clear cut instructions on how to measure the shafts on an Easy Entry cart..I found a mini cart that was taken apart for painting and needs wheels..But hey I only paid $20. for it...LOL.. It has the shafts that come in at the shoulders then back out...They said it was a mini and it takes 20in. wheels..My Mini is 31 in. tall and 34 in.long.What size shafts would I need...I don't know how long the shafts are because I don't know the correct way to measure..It's going to be my winter project..Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 10, 2011)

I measure from the single tree to the tip of the shaft.

Depending on how the cart is constructed some can work with shorter shafts, while some others actually need longer shafts...not sure I'm saying this right to get my point across--if the basket angles backward toward the bottom then the horse will have more leg room. If the front of the basket is pretty much straight up and down then it means less leg room & the shafts need to be longer to allow the horse to move without hitting his heels on the basket. It also depends if the single tree is mounted right on the front of the basket or if it is an inch or two or more in front of the basket.

Many of the standard EE carts have 48" shafts for Minis. That should work well for you, but for your horse you will likely be okay even if the shafts are only 46 or 47" long. I have 54" shafts on my EE cart because my Minis range from 33" to 38", with most of them being at the taller end of that range. I bought the cart to fit the majority, and it works for the 3 or 4 I have that are only 33 or 34".


----------



## izmepeggy (Sep 10, 2011)

It is an older EE cart and the shafts are connected by 2 bolts..Do I measure then from the tips of the shafts to the back of the shafts? And do you think if the shafts are too long I could have them altered? or would I be better off to just find me another cart? This is my first cart.. Thank you for your reply..


----------



## Minimor (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, that would be a fairly accurate measurement. If the cart is like mine, the single tree would attach so that it is positioned just ahead of that back portion of the shafts.

I would personally hesitate to shorten a set of pipe shafts. If you cut off the ends then the remaining portion is not shaped properly. I would hesitate to have someone bend the remaining portion to make them the right shape, just because I would be afraid they would crack & weaken the metal. I think there are people who have done it, but it's not something I would do. I would instead look at getting a new set of shafts to go on it. Assuming that it is an actual Mini cart & not a bigger pony cart you might be able to find a smaller set of shafts to fit on it.


----------



## izmepeggy (Sep 11, 2011)

Minimor said:


> yes, that would be a fairly accurate measurement. If the cart is like mine, the single tree would attach so that it is positioned just ahead of that back portion of the shafts.
> 
> I would personally hesitate to shorten a set of pipe shafts. If you cut off the ends then the remaining portion is not shaped properly. I would hesitate to have someone bend the remaining portion to make them the right shape, just because I would be afraid they would crack & weaken the metal. I think there are people who have done it, but it's not something I would do. I would instead look at getting a new set of shafts to go on it. Assuming that it is an actual Mini cart & not a bigger pony cart you might be able to find a smaller set of shafts to fit on it.


----------



## izmepeggy (Sep 11, 2011)

Great advise..I want something that is going to be safe, not only for me, but for my little Mini..


----------

